# Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde



## GeraldL (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde, Grüße aus Burg und erst einmal ein Petri Heil auf 2018,

Nach dem ich im Dezember 2017 wiederholt in Warnemünde war muss ich mal mein Unmut über einen Großteil der dortigen Anglerschaft los werden. 
Oft führte mich mein abendlicher Bummel auch zum Passagierkai. Dort waren immer zwischen 20 und 40 Angler abzutreffen. Anfänglich dacht ich, Ups hier beiß der Fisch. Ja das tat er auch, sofern man bei Minidorsche von 10 bis 30 cm schon von Fischen reden kann. Pro Angler und Abend werden täglich 50 und mehr diese Babys gefangen. Die Ruten stehen praktisch nicht still. Eine Vielzahl davon wandern in Tüten und Eimer. Als Begründung rechtfertigen sich diese Leute, als Sportfreunde möchte ich sie nicht bezeichnen, damit das sie so weit geschluckt haben und eh tot gehen. In meinen Augen eine fadenscheinige Begründung. Die zwer zutreffend ist, geschätzte mindestens 80 % der gefangenen Jungfische überstehen den Angelvorgang nicht. Aber wenn es so ist dann geher ich dort gar nicht angeln.#: 

Leute ehrlich was soll das. Wir beklagen uns über die Überfischung der Ostsee durch die kommerzielle Fischerei und selbst beangelt eine nicht geringe Zahl von Anglern die Kinderstube der Dorsche äußerst intensiv Tag für Tag, wie zu hören ist das ganze Jahr. Besonderst verwerflich ist auch der Umstand das Gastangler von den Angelgeschäften noch zum Angeln am Passagierkai animiert werden. Für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar
So können sich die Bestände nicht erholen. Wollen wir das wirklich zulassen und noch dazu beitragen, ich glaube für die Mehrheit der Sportangler sprechen zu können wenn ich meinen "Nein". Die Ostsee ist groß genug, die Uferlinie für die Brandungsangler zig km lang und Seebrücken gibt es auch einige. Dort gibt es genügend Platz zum angeln. es gibt keinen triftigen Grund derart intensiv die Kinderstube der Fische, insbesondere Dorsche, zu beangeln. Verzichten wir doch einfach darauf. Ich jedenfalls werde es tun und höffe, dass eine Vielzahl derer die dort angeln sich selbst über die Sinnhaftigkeit hinterfragen und es mir gleich tun. Im Übrigen ist hier auch die Fischereiaufsicht und die Wasserschutzpolizei in der Pflicht geltendes Recht durchzusetzen.

Diskusion ausdrücklich erwünscht.


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*

ich bin da ganz bei dir, als ostseeangler kennen die meißten das problem mit den minileo`s, da hilft nur einpacken oder die angelmethode ändern.

wer da weiter angelt oder sogar gezielt den winzlingen nachstellt benötigt einen denkanstoß


----------



## Stulle (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*

ich benutze kreishaken in 8/0 da kann man 95% so zurück setzen. wie mann dann zu Dutzenden steht und dann noch noch alle mitnimmt kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*



GeraldL schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist hier auch die Fischereiaufsicht und die Wasserschutzpolizei in der Pflicht geltendes Recht durchzusetzen.



Ich hoffe die sind informiert?!?


----------



## hans albers (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*



> Im Übrigen ist hier auch die Fischereiaufsicht und die Wasserschutzpolizei in der Pflicht geltendes Recht durchzusetzen.




würde mich auch mal interessieren, 
warum die da nicht mal vorbeischaut... bzw. nicht auftaucht.

solche kollegen kenne ich auch vom kutter früher, die alles abknüppeln was geht, 
bzw. kein verständnis für umgang mit natur/bestand haben.

und dann wundert man sich über das schlechte bild der angler teilweise
(auch hier im AB).. .

bei solchen "anglern" kein wunder !!


zusätzlich sollte das mindestmass endlich erhöht werden!


----------



## hans albers (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*

moin,

das ist richtig.
aber es ist auch vollkommen richtig so ein verhalten zu verurteilen, und 
dieses auch anzusprechen.. 

wir sind ja schliesslich in nem anglerforum , oder...???


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*

Also vor zwei Jahren war ich auch öfter am Passagierkai, weder 20-40 Angler standen dort, nicht mal am Wochenende, noch wurden Massen an Minidorsche gefangen....
Und ich wurde jeden Abend kontrolliert von einer Dreiertruppe, sehr nette Leute die immer fürn kleinen Schnack stopp gemacht haben.|rolleyes


----------



## mefofänger (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*



GeraldL schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde, Grüße aus Burg und erst einmal ein Petri Heil auf 2018,
> 
> Nach dem ich im Dezember 2017 wiederholt in Warnemünde war muss ich mal mein Unmut über einen Großteil der dortigen Anglerschaft los werden.
> Oft führte mich mein abendlicher Bummel auch zum Passagierkai. Dort waren immer zwischen 20 und 40 Angler abzutreffen. Anfänglich dacht ich, Ups hier beiß der Fisch. Ja das tat er auch, sofern man bei Minidorsche von 10 bis 30 cm schon von Fischen reden kann. Pro Angler und Abend werden täglich 50 und mehr diese Babys gefangen. Die Ruten stehen praktisch nicht still. Eine Vielzahl davon wandern in Tüten und Eimer. Als Begründung rechtfertigen sich diese Leute, als Sportfreunde möchte ich sie nicht bezeichnen, damit das sie so weit geschluckt haben und eh tot gehen. In meinen Augen eine fadenscheinige Begründung. Die zwer zutreffend ist, geschätzte mindestens 80 % der gefangenen Jungfische überstehen den Angelvorgang nicht. Aber wenn es so ist dann geher ich dort gar nicht angeln.#:
> ...



ich werde langsam misstrauisch bei solchen beiträgen ist sehr komisch das jemand beim vorbei gehen weiß wieviel gefangen wir. jeden ostseeangler den ich kenne bricht bei minileo`s das angeln ab und wechselt den strand oder fährt ganz nachhause. mfg

ps.: und das sind ein paar! unteranderem deutschemeister im brandungsangeln!


----------



## Stulle (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*



hans albers schrieb:


> zusätzlich sollte das mindestmass endlich erhöht werden!



Mal abgesehen von dem nutzen, ob man sich an das niedrigere oder höhere nicht hält ist wumpe.


----------



## hans albers (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*



> ob man sich an das niedrigere oder höhere nicht hält ist wumpe.




yap, bei "denen" ist das tatsächlich wumpe...


----------



## mefofänger (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*

wenn es so sein sollte, muß da mal richtig durch gegriffen werden! auch als angler nicht den mund halten wen man so etwas sieht! mfg


----------



## Stulle (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*

Mal so generell bei nem Eimer voll untermaßigen wäre das schon ein Fall für die Polizei oder ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*

nach wie vor noch in der Diskussion das Rückwurfverbot für untermaßige Dorsche..

Stimmung dazu momentan bei den Staaten halb/halb (dafür/dagegen) in Brüssel, noch nix entschieden, noch in Arbeit...:
EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden

Da noch höhere Mindestmaße wollen, wenn man am Ende untermaßige eh evtl. knüppeln muss (analog Berufsfischerei aber nicht für menschliche Ernährung verwerten dürfte dann), kann man natürlich..

Obs da nicht sinnvoller wäre, erst mal abzuwarten was da aus Brüssel kommt, bevor man sowas fordert, ist sicher eine berechtigte Frage..


----------



## hans albers (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*

naja, 
es gibt ja ein mindestmass, an das sich laut 
ersteller viele aber auch nicht hielten sondern 
die lütten in den sack gingen...

wobei es schon grenzwertig ist, dort überhaupt weiter zu angeln , 
oder ne andere hakengrösse zu nehmen...


(auch unter dem aspekt, das wohl massenweise lütte gefangen wurden)


vielleicht will man die touri-angler nicht vergraulen...


----------



## Stulle (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*

Das ist meine Lösung, neben solchen Orten generell meiden.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*



hans albers schrieb:


> naja,
> es gibt ja ein mindestmass, an das sich laut
> ersteller viele aber auch nicht hielten sondern
> die lütten in den sack gingen...
> ...



Woher weißt du denn das es Touriangler waren?

Puh dieses Thema strotzt nur so von Vorurteilen und Pauschalisierungen ohne das anscheinend jemand es dort kennt oder weiß was wirklich vor Ort abläuft....

Wie gesagt vor zwei Jahren als ich regelmäßig dort war an den Wochenende war nicht ein besagter Punkt des TE dort festzustellen.


----------



## vermesser (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*

Mal ein Einwurf als ehemaliger Teilzeit Rostocker: Das Problem ist nicht neu. Und das sind meistens keine Touris, sondern eine ganz bestimmte Klientel, die sich auch sonst sehr gern beim Heringsangeln,Hornhechte wegschleppen und ähnlichen Events an bestimmten, möglichst bequemen Stellen einfindet. 

Weitere Merkmale dieser Gattung sind teilweise ein Hang zur Vermüllung an Orten ihres Auftretens und eine Affinität zum Alkohol (manche).


----------



## geomas (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*

...traurig und beschämend sind solche Vorkommnisse. Und wieder ist es genau dieses Verhalten, was dann auf alle Angler zurückfällt.


----------



## hans albers (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*



> Woher weißt du denn das es Touriangler waren?



weiss ich nicht,hatte ich auch nicht so geschrieben,
war nur eine mutmassung, also augen auf beim lesen...

ansonsten habe ich mich auf den text des erstellers bezogen, 
ist ja schön, das bei dir keine solche "bagaluten" vor ort waren.




> Inzwischen hier leider das bevorzugte Stilmittel.



also da muss ich dir leider zustimmen , was das AB im allgemeinen angeht..


----------



## Spocht (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minidorsche am Passagierkai Warnemünde*

Sieht man leider immer wieder sowas. 
Beispielsweise der Angler der mit seinem Stiefel einen Krebs zermatscht, mit den Worten "Ungeziefer". 
Oder der Unmensch der ein dutzend winzige Barsche ohne vorher zu töten in seine Tüte wirft. Auf nachfrage kam die Antwort: "Sind für die Katzen". 
Alle schreien wenn PETA mal einen Tierquäler anzeigt. Dazu noch 3 lachende Smilys. Grobschlächtige stumpfsinnige minderbemittelte sind das.
Vielleicht öfter mal zum Telefon greifen und den Fall melden.


----------

